# Post C-Section Complication?



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Of course, it's Saturday and the doctor's office is closed. Does anyone recognize these symptoms? Are they even c-section related?

So I'm 5 weeks past the surgery now, as of today. I seemed to be recovering well, but then suddenly, in the last two days, I started to get very painful spots inside the abdomen when I use my muscles, ie get up from a lying position, sneeze or cough. I figured I had just over-exerted myself, so yesterday I skipped the walk (although we did go shopping, which meant loading the baby and stroller into the pickup truck -- lifting -- and up over the stairs -- again, more lifting). I also noticed my skin was getting more sensitive again (I am one of those lucky ones whose skin below the belly button feels sunburnt, almost. My doctor said it wasn't common, but I've found enough women on the internet who have had the same symptom to think it's not that uncommon). This morning, I have bumps on my abdomen. Only on the right side, which is much more sensitive to the touch than the left side now. The bumps are also painful to the touch. They look kind of like bug bites, but I really doubt they are. They don't itch, I don't have them anywhere else, and the baby doesn't have any either, and we slept curled up together last night. Anything that might have bit me would have bitten her too.

Anyone have this experience? Is this part of a larger symptomology indicating some problem I should be concerned about? This c-section business is hard on hypochondriacs like me!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

The pain is quite likely over exertion. At five weeks post-op, I still need to be putting some fairly serious limits on what I do. (I don't always put those limits in place, but I tend to pay for it if I don't.)

The lumps? I don't know. I've had a lot of trouble with ingrown hairs along my scar line, and the underlying scar tissue can be pretty bumpy. It could be that. It could be an infection of some kind (I've had infection in my incision twice, but it didn't present like that, to the best of my recollection).

For the internal pain and "sunburn" (and yes, I've had it, too), I'd just try to take it easy for a few days...although the increased "sunburn" pain may just be the healing, and could be a good sign. If the bumps stick around for a few days, you may want to get a doctor to take a look at them, just to rule out an infection.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for replying! I managed to find a doctor who would see me yesterday. She didn't suspect infection, which puts my mind at ease. It just means I'm doing too much. Not sure that that will change (the shopping still needs doing, the carpet still needs vacuuming, etc) but at least I know it's not a medical emergency.


----------



## equilibrium (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there,

I came on here to look for help after C-section as well. I have beginning now to get these hard spasm-like pains-and they really really hurt around my incision. I can tell it is around the muscles, or scar tissue or something. I am 6.5 weeks post-section. I tried doing a couple light stretches even and I couldn't yet. I am not sure what the lumps would be but just wanted to let you know that someone else has them as well-hurts, and I have even used the same "sunburnt"description (I say like a sunburn that you scratched).. This is my second c-section due to not being able to get both ds's through my pelvis (grrr) and the first time had issues like this for over 6 months. Just take it very easy!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

The sunburn feeling is nerve damage, and I believe it to be far more common than doctors realize. It doesn't always happen - I've had five c-sections and have only had it twice - but it's not uncommon.

The lumps may just be internal scar tissue. The scars can be quite bumpy, especially in the early days.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annie Mac* 
Thanks for replying! I managed to find a doctor who would see me yesterday. She didn't suspect infection, which puts my mind at ease. It just means I'm doing too much. Not sure that that will change (the shopping still needs doing, the carpet still needs vacuuming, etc) but at least I know it's not a medical emergency.

Shopping still needs doing. I'd strongly recommend skipping the vacuuming for a bit. Most women have a tendency to try to jump back into normal life too soon after a c-section. This was major surgery, and as long as you're still having inceased pain when you exert yourself, you're not healed. I know it doesn't really seem like it, but you are still a surgical patient, and it's important to remember that. (And, yeah -I've overdone it too soon with every one of mine, so I'm being a little ridiculous, but it is important. With the new baby and breastfeeding, a c-section patient already has more on their plate than is usuall for someone who is post-op. I think that's part of why it's so easy for us, and our families, to forget that we _are_ post-op - the focus is on being a new mom.)


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

My bumps have mostly gone away. Who knows what they were. I'm pretty amazed, given the rate of C-sections every year, how little information and support there is out there for post-op life! Between my doctor, the hospital nurse and the public health nurse, there is a ton of support for life with a newborn, but not so much focus on the mother, unless you're talking PPD.

It's really hard not to do anything, but I understand the necessity of it. Hope you're feeling better, Equilibrium. And thank you for your advice, Storm.

If you're still following the thread, one more question: I notice you're both in BC. Me too. Do either of you know of any good mom's groups? I'm in Victoria. Or even an MDC tribe. There's a Lower Mainland group, but I couldn't find any Island groups.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annie Mac* 
My bumps have mostly gone away. Who knows what they were. I'm pretty amazed, given the rate of C-sections every year, how little information and support there is out there for post-op life! Between my doctor, the hospital nurse and the public health nurse, there is a ton of support for life with a newborn, but not so much focus on the mother, unless you're talking PPD.

I truly don't believe that the medical community, in general, believes that there are as many post-op complications as there are. They know about the really major ones, because they result in hospitalizations, but the "minor" (to everyone but the person dealing with them) ones just don't register.

Quote:

If you're still following the thread, one more question: I notice you're both in BC. Me too. Do either of you know of any good mom's groups? I'm in Victoria. Or even an MDC tribe. There's a Lower Mainland group, but I couldn't find any Island groups.
Sorry. I'm in North Vancouver, and do meet up with some members of the local Tribe, but I don't know anyone in the Victoria area. (DH and I have talked about moving there, just because it's so beautiful - but we need somewhere significantly cheaper than Vancouver, and Victoria's not it.)

ETA: If you lurk on the Lower Mainland tribe threads (new ones are posted, usually every 2-3 months), you may find someone local. We do get posts from other places in BC sometimes.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 

Sorry. I'm in North Vancouver, and do meet up with some members of the local Tribe, but I don't know anyone in the Victoria area. (DH and I have talked about moving there, just because it's so beautiful - but we need somewhere significantly cheaper than Vancouver, and Victoria's not it.)


Yes, and how! I can't believe the housing prices! I'm getting accustomed to the food prices. Both my husband and I grew up here, but have been living in the US for the last few years. We knew it was pricier here, but holy cow, I don't care what the market will bear, a house just is NOT worth that much. I don't think Victoria's hit a million dollars for the "average house" yet though...but pretty close.


----------

